# need a referal on a clutch



## chrisnz (Sep 9, 2010)

Gidday,

looking at buying a clutch kit and importing it for mechanic to install. Can anyone recomend a suitible brand / product for a MTM chipped 97 1.8T ? think the last clutch got worked over by the 235 tyres i put on it. Had a look at stage 2 / 3 spec clutches but seems to be a few bad reviews about them.


any info appreciated, do i need to replace flywheel as well?


----------

